# Dangerous but useful Gravely attachment



## bontai Joe

I saw this on Ebay, and NO WAY is this OSHA approved, but it sure looks handy. Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29520&item=4332574280&rd=1

I seem to remember that Gravely did actually sell something like this back in the 1950s? when operators were smart enough not to cut their own feet off.


----------



## guest

What the hell? talk about safety huh?????



<img src=http://i1.ebayimg.com/02/i/02/aa/4e/ff_1.JPG>



of course with that on your ride.. you dont need to worry about getting damage to your tractor by backing into anything!!!


----------



## pgerhard

With no operator presence controls on the old gravelys imagine if this thing got away from the operator?

Peter


----------



## guest2

Bad enough you make something like that for yourself, but how could anyone be stupid enough to sell it? You know he's getting sued when someone gets hurt. Notice I didn't IF someone gets hurt. Without any shields it's only a matter of time. He could have at least adapted a shield similar to those found on circular saws.


----------



## jodyand

If I'm not mistaken Gravely made something like that. But it was a reg saw blade not a CARBIDE TIPPED blade. Just think what a piece of carbide would do if it broke off and hit the person standing behind the tractor or someone standing off to the side.mg:


----------



## Chipmaker

But those things were all made and used back when folks had "common sense" and did not run to a lawyer at the drop of a pin...........tis not anywhere near like that today with americans and others getting so dumbed down...........must be in the water!


----------



## mcloud

I read about these machines in a old southern logging times mag. It seems they had a habit of getting stuck when the tree leaned back on the blade. The result would be the power head would kick sideways causing a great deal of broken ribs.They said they really didnt catch on that well.I was a timber feller for a long time and I know the last thing I wanted was a large awkward saw to slow me down.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Yup they made these things. There was a gard[if you want to call it that] but it was opanal. Looks cool, but NO WAY IN HE11 would I use one!! BTW they also had a BIG chain saw that mounted on the front. eaven MORE scarry!!!!!


----------



## chrpmaster

I saw this on Ebay and was actually tempted. After reading your posts I can see better that this would be more dangerous than I thought. I never thought about breaking a chunk of carbide off it or having a tree sit on it and breaking a ribmg: 

I have lots of places that I would have used it to cut down saplings that grow up in paths etc. These are the ones that are too big for the bush hog attachment and I'm too lazy to bend over that much with a chain saw. any other suggestions on how to safely deal with these?

Andy


----------



## PeteNM

It's been many years since I saw one, but I remember a walk behind version of this kind of saw. Seems like it may have had a pivot and the blade could be used standing up or like the one in the picture. I 'think' it was mostly used for clearing brush and cutting firewood. The brand may have been Ottawa as I always heard them called an "Ottawa Saw"


----------



## Aaron357

Gotta be sure to keep the kids and pets away when you are using it.


----------



## jodyand

Welcome Aaron:friends: Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Live Oak

That contraption is an accident waiting to happen. :truth:


----------



## Live Oak

I use a Stihl FS-450K for cutting brush and sapplings. I have cut tree up to 4 and 5 inches in diameter with it but I would not recommend making a habit of it. Best to cut the tree with the chain saw and then come back and cut the stump out even with the ground with the brush clearing saw. Even the FS-450K with all of the safety features and guards is EXTREMELY dangerous due to blade kick out. 


<img src="http://www.stihlusa.com/graphics/trimmers/FS450k.gif">


Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Aaron357! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak

Yes, it comes with a harness to clip in onto. It would be a real tough day lugging that monster around with nothing to help support it. :dazed: I use the saw blade for really heavy brush and sapplings and the star shaped blade for lighter brush such as honey suckle and dense weeds and grass. I have the string trimmer head for mine too but it is kinda large for to be a string trimmer but I use it occasionally with really heavy stuff to weed whack.


----------



## Live Oak

I have had very good experience with all of my Stihl products. I kinda doubt it but do you think a Stihl string trimmer head will fit on you Husky?


----------



## johndeere

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I have had very good experience with all of my Stihl products. I kinda doubt it but do you think a Stihl string trimmer head will fit on you Husky? *


 :ditto:Stihl is hard to beat.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Now are you talking abould the style that you tap to let more string out? If so I have had a ton of them, and never liked a one. Always more work then its worth. I have a mid range Homelite trimmer now,[ya I know nowere near the best, but has given me real good service] an this has a nice simole head, that you just fit a single lenght of line in. Ya you have to stop and swap in a new line once in a wile, but MUCH easer then dealing with those automacic heds that jam, and fall apart all the time.


----------

